# Cobia Jigs



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Describe your favorite Cobia Jig. Which colors work best from the piers in the Gulf Coast? Tentacles, flash, & bucktail? Or feathers? Mixed colors or just one? Looking for some input from my fellow pier fishermen and women along the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

This will be my first year cobia fishing, but charter captains have told me orange with a lot of flash is a good option


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Add a few feathers, and any curly tail grub of good size


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught Cobia on many colors, but if I had to be picky, it would be red, orange or a combination of the two and adding a little black wouldn't hurt either.

For body, I'm still a fan of bucktailwith a few pairs of hackle tied in and finished off with a trailer, usually a grub or Gulp eel


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Chartruese, red, and white. Tip the jig with a piece of squid, etc...


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

The old turtleback, mustad 7731 8/0, deer hair, white/white with red winding.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I've caught Cobia on many colors, but if I had to be picky, it would be red, orange or a combination of the two and adding a little black wouldn't hurt either. For body, I'm still a fan of bucktailwith a few pairs of hackle tied in and finished off with a trailer, usually a grub or Gulp eel


How's this?


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Cobia jigs*

The ones Ben Arnold builds. Lime or white.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got one ordered in all orange from Bailey. The jigs he makes look really good!!! I can't wait to pick it up and hopefully catche first cobia next season.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

When cobia fishing it's mainly the presentation and being lucky/good that counts. It also depends on how the fish are acting, sometimes they will destroy the first thing that gets put in front of them no matter what the jig looks like.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

landlocked said:


> Describe your favorite Cobia Jig. Which colors work best from the piers in the Gulf Coast? Tentacles, flash, & bucktail? Or feathers? Mixed colors or just one? Looking for some input from my fellow pier fishermen and women along the Gulf Coast.


 
Maybe Ben Arnold will chime in here.....he builds some of the best cobia jigs around .....its all in the builder and his/her talents, desires to make the jigs ....FLASH......so many color combinations and materials available........ Orange, red, chartreause ,white;combo patterns or just plain solid colors ...with deer hair ,feathers , flashabou and a couple tentacles.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

I was mainly just trying to see what everyone's preferences are. What works in one spot may not work in another. One person may have had better experiences with a certain color. That's all I was trying to get at. Just looking for experiences and opinions from people in different areas of the Gulf Coast.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

landlocked said:


> I was mainly just trying to see what everyone's preferences are. What works in one spot may not work in another. One person may have had better experiences with a certain color. That's all I was trying to get at. Just looking for experiences and opinions from people in different areas of the Gulf Coast.


 
Landlocked.... same color/style jigs used here on the gulf coast for the spring cobia run work on the Atlantic side of Florida. These migratory fish are not difficult to target on jigs......some eat jigs and others want live baits. Color sometimes is a deciding factor....orange /red pattern over a white pink pattern.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Muddy water =orange or red
clear water =chartreuse green or white


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you have to sight cast for them?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

Honestly man, whatever your favorite color is. I have seen them just about every color you can imagine. Whichever color looks the coolest to you will work.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

kingling said:


> Honestly man, whatever your favorite color is. I have seen them just about every color you can imagine. Whichever color looks the coolest to you will work.


 Ben is exactly right. Most of the time it depends on how hungry the cobia is. I have probably caught pier cobia on every color in the spectrum but I definitley can gain an advantage by tipping my jig with a piece of squid or even a small cigar minnow works great. You do lose a little distance when tipping your jig.


----------

